# Lane Bryant is officially now "Lame Giant"



## MissToodles (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm almost glad I cannot fit into the majority of their shirts.

Look at this monstrosity:







Apparently, the designer's acid trip never ended.

the sad part is that they're charging 49.50 for a glorified muumuu. It would be a muumuu if it had a skirt.

we must revolt. I know I'm _revolted_


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 25, 2006)

If it were a solid and muted or neutral color of cotton gauze, I'd wear it over a paisley skirt and go all hippie with it. 

But in that fabric and those colors? Eeeeek! :shocked: 

Tracy


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 25, 2006)

You know, for the amount of stuff they usually have that I'd like to fit in (not much right now, though, I think they're between seasons), I'm willing to cut them slack on that shirt... however misguided it is.


----------



## Anguisette (Feb 25, 2006)

I actually almost like it except it's too busy and it looks too short. Everything they make is too short. And cut poorly for larger sizes.

You can't take a shirt in a size 6, blow it up in the same dimensions til it's a size 26, and expect it to fit. Plus size women, particularly we SS gals, need broader back and shoulder measurements, longer hemlines, larger arms, etc.

Lane Bryant is clueless. I wrote an article once about how many women buy via catalogue and never return... they make a lot of money on those women.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh god lady, I know. I was working the other night and going through all the new stuff we are getting in and let mu just say, it only gets worse. 

And, the last collection... with the ruffeled shirts. They looked like pirate shirts. Or.. that one episode of Seinfield.

horrible. horrible. horrible.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 25, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Oh god lady, I know. I was working the other night and going through all the new stuff we are getting in and let mu just say, it only gets worse.
> 
> And, the last collection... with the ruffeled shirts. They looked like pirate shirts. Or.. that one episode of Seinfield.
> 
> horrible. horrible. horrible.



Ahhh, I thought the exact same thing when I saw those puffy shirts on the site last week. Oh my GOD, horrid. It's definately the Puffy Shirt from Seinfeld - only missing the sleeve poofs.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 25, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhh, I thought the exact same thing when I saw those puffy shirts on the site last week. Oh my GOD, horrid. It's definately the Puffy Shirt from Seinfeld - only missing the sleeve poofs.



Hahaha they're soooooo bad.
One of the customers tonight picked up one of the shirts and started laughing so hard that she nearly peed herself. It's like a sick, sick, joke.

They have some really bad stuff in right now.. and the worst part is thosands of fatties across the country are buying it. Which means that they're going to WEAR it.


----------



## herin (Feb 25, 2006)

Ever since Lane bryant was taken over by Charming Shoppes Inc., the quality of style that used to be the driving factor for me even shopping there has gone waaaaaay downhill.  These days, I'd rather shop at walmart. At least some of their clothes are cute. I miss the Lane Bryants of the mid '90's. And I really miss boot cut leggings. Ok, now I feel better.


----------



## Ash (Feb 26, 2006)

herin said:


> Ever since Lane bryant was taken over by Charming Shoppes Inc., the quality of style that used to be the driving factor for me even shopping there has gone waaaaaay downhill.  These days, I'd rather shop at walmart. At least some of their clothes are cute. I miss the Lane Bryants of the mid '90's. And I really miss boot cut leggings. Ok, now I feel better.



You should look up the Lane Bryant Catalog. It's the old Lane Bryant store. www.lanebryantcatalog.com.


As for that top...it's hideous, but I've seen much worse. Try working at Catherine's.


----------



## herin (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks so much Ashley! I didn't know there was a difference between the actual store and the catalog. *is pulling out credit card as we speak*


----------



## Ash (Feb 26, 2006)

herin said:


> Thanks so much Ashley! I didn't know there was a difference between the actual store and the catalog. *is pulling out credit card as we speak*



Yeah, when Charming Shoppes bought Lane Bryant's stores, the old Lane Bryant kept the mail-order portion of the business. It's the same company that runs Roaman's and Jessica London.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Actually The Limited, Inc. used to own Lane Bryant but sold them to Charming Shoppes. They never owned the catalog LB. The catalog LB has always been this Redcat company that includes Roamans, Jessica London, Chadwick's, etc. 

I remember this from my time served as a Lane Bryant employee after college. I was there when the Limited owned LB and had to explain many times that the LB catalog was seperate from the LB store, yadda yadda. I never understood why one of them didn't come up with a new name because at the time all Lane Bryant was really known for was polyester and muu-muus, but still the only real name associated with plus sizes, I guess. Things began improving when the Limited took over, but I agree with everyone that the stuff there now besides being cut small is made even cheaper than before.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ashley said:


> As for that top...it's hideous, but I've seen much worse. Try working at Catherine's.



I have to give Catherine's a little credit, I think the styles have improved just a tad in the last year or so. I've been pleasantly surprised the last couple of times I've shopped there.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 26, 2006)

That shirt IS ugly. Are they really asking $50 for it? I haven't shopped in LB stores for over 6-7 years now....I'm too large for most of their stuff and it's too hard for me to get to a store anyway.

Now I have to be all about catalog and internet shopping, and I do admit, LB provides the backbone of my wardrobe. They have their limits, I'm not saying they don't, and I hate that they still use those same bony models year after year to show their clothes. But they do provide variety at an affordable price. 

LB has rather dramatically expanded the range of supersizes in this year's spring catalog. Lots more denim and outerwear available up to a 6X. If you look and pick carefully, you can get some decent wardrobe additions from LB. I just got their denim jumper in the mail, and I LOVE that it's so long it's to the top of my feet! (my favorite length!) And I'll be able to wear it with EVERYTHING. Pretty good for $21...that's my kind of price!


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 26, 2006)

Ashley said:


> You should look up the Lane Bryant Catalog. It's the old Lane Bryant store. www.lanebryantcatalog.com.





herin said:


> Thanks so much Ashley! I didn't know there was a difference between the actual store and the catalog. *is pulling out credit card as we speak*





Ashley said:


> Yeah, when Charming Shoppes bought Lane Bryant's stores, the old Lane Bryant kept the mail-order portion of the business. It's the same company that runs Roaman's and Jessica London.





Carol W. said:


> I haven't shopped in LB stores for over 6-7 years now....I'm too large for most of their stuff and it's too hard for me to get to a store anyway.
> 
> Now I have to be all about catalog and internet shopping, and I do admit, LB provides the backbone of my wardrobe. They have their limits, I'm not saying they don't, and I hate that they still use those same bony models year after year to show their clothes. But they do provide variety at an affordable price.



Well I'll be darned. I haven't bought anything at a Lane Bryant store in years either, but I still shop online. So this is why their online catalog is so much better than their stores. It ain't just me.

The bony models bug me too, but I know most women in the general populace aren't as well adjusted as we are on this board. Most fat women don't like being reminded how fat they are, so fat models make sales plummet. This is soooo annoying, because I want to see how the clothes look on a fat woman before I buy, but if that's what they need to do to provide variety at affordable prices I'll have to deal with it.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 26, 2006)

I changed my mind. I might buy it if it's greatly reduced in price and wear it to work if it fits. I want to see how my students would react to the shirt, sort of a sociological experiment. Am I sadistic?


----------



## Ivy (Feb 26, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I changed my mind. I might buy it if it's greatly reduced in price and wear it to work if it fits. I want to see how my students would react to the shirt, sort of a sociological experiment. Am I sadistic?



Give it 3-5 weeks and it will be on the 6.99 rack.

And you're awesome.


----------



## pinuptami (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh man...I almost like it, too. Not in a "I would wear that" way, but in a "I can throw rocks at the fatties who put that on" sort of way. 

*collects rocks to share*


----------



## Ivy (Feb 26, 2006)

pinuptami said:


> Oh man...I almost like it, too. Not in a "I would wear that" way, but in a "I can throw rocks at the fatties who put that on" sort of way.
> 
> *collects rocks to share*



Ha!!!
I knew we were friends for a reason.


----------



## unity (Feb 26, 2006)

Speaking of the $6.99 rack.. I went to LB's last night and the entire back of the store was $6.99. I'm talking racks upon racks of clothing. I was like a little kid in a candy store. (or a fat girl in a candy store? )


----------



## pinuptami (Feb 26, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Ha!!!
> I knew we were friends for a reason.



*hands you some rocks*

It's open season. Lets go a-fatty huntin'


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 26, 2006)

I've come to love Lane Bryant, but every once in a while they come out with something that just makes me sad. This shirt-thing is one of them. 

Another website I've been really happy with is Torrid.com


----------



## mybluice (Feb 26, 2006)

I have certain things I like to buy from Lane Bryant only.....like my dress pants they have 1 brand that fits me just right. I also buy all my panties and bras there. I hit the $6.99 rack last night too....couldn't believe some of the cool tops and a couple of bottoms I picked up. The jacket and sweater in my pic was a Christmas present to myself from their store. I don't buy anything online or from a catalog...I always have to try it on first. 
My favorite store for jeans and tops is Fashion Bug and then Wal-Mart...I have been amazed at how much cuter stuff they have been carrying which is good because it fits in my budget.
As for that shirt...it is fugly in my opinion.....lol


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Feb 27, 2006)

OMFG, that shirt is horrible. Lane Bryant has some good ideas about clothes for the most part. The foundation of my wardrobe is from LB. However, finding sexy club wear or hot trends (let's admit girls we like to follow to some extent) just isn't there. I agree that their selection and style has dramatically changed since The Limited sold LB.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 27, 2006)

pinuptami said:


> *hands you some rocks*
> 
> It's open season. Lets go a-fatty huntin'



If you only had one rock, and there were two fat girls: one had on the LB shirt and the other had on a Winnie the Poo hooded sweatshirt with a matching canvas tote, who would you hit?


----------



## Anguisette (Feb 27, 2006)

I like Ula Popkin, Silhouettes, and get a lot of off-season stuff at Peter Harris. If I want to buy funky there are two people who make their own BBW line and sell them on ebay. Mizrak and Alluraplus are awesome.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 27, 2006)

EEwwww.

Very ugly shirt!! I think it is mostly the fabric that I dislike...but not anything I would ever wear.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> I like Ula Popkin, Silhouettes, and get a lot of off-season stuff at Peter Harris. If I want to buy funky there are two people who make their own BBW line and sell them on ebay. Mizrak and Alluraplus are awesome.



I was really excited about Ulla Popken at first, but then I ran things through the wash and my favorite long sleeve T with the cool Asian writing down the side shrank up to a belly shirt (practically) and a sweater lost its shape and a couple of inches in length. I've purchased and returned several things that looked good in the catalog, but in-person were obviously poorly constructed.

I'm going to sell an unworn Ulla swimming suit on Ebay soon. It's a black tank with a v-neck with reptile print trim around the neck size 32 (I think). It seems to be made for someone with a short torso and smaller breasts than me. I also bought a cool reptile print wrap to wear with it, but it does fit and works with another black suit I have so I'm hanging onto it. 

I'll post a link on this board when I finally get around to listing it.


----------



## pinuptami (Feb 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> If you only had one rock, and there were two fat girls: one had on the LB shirt and the other had on a Winnie the Poo hooded sweatshirt with a matching canvas tote, who would you hit?




Winnie the Pooh, hands down. But then I would go and find more rocks.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> If you only had one rock, and there were two fat girls: one had on the LB shirt and the other had on a Winnie the Poo hooded sweatshirt with a matching canvas tote, who would you hit?


 
ummmm - hoodie shot to the head, bounces off and clips the one in the LB shirt! One rock does it all! With my luck I miss, the one with the tote clobbers me with it, and the LB Shirt nightmare pulls my hair. lol


----------



## Buffie (Feb 27, 2006)

HAA HAAA!! You're hilarious, Lilly! What a dilemma... who would I hit? Hrm...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 28, 2006)

Gah, that thing is ugly. And I'm definitely into hippie clothes and usually love *nice* peasant shirts. But that thing? Yikes - it makes me nauseous just looking at it! It amazes me that somebody looked at that fabric and said, "Yes, let's make a shirt out of this!"

You know, I wonder if it's not just LB but clothing stores across the board. I can't seem to find a thing I like at JJill, and I used to always salivate at their clothes, frustrated at the many things they had that I couldn't wear. Now it's more unusual for me to find something I DO like, which is probably a good thing considering how much financial damage I could do! But my daughters have been complaining about American Eagle, Delia's and the Gap, too. They just aren't finding anything cute there either (and they're average sized, cute and curvy teenage girls who can wear ANYTHING).

I don't know. Are we maybe just going through the fashion doldrums right now?


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Mar 19, 2006)

And it is clothes like this that have made me stay away from Lane Bryant for the past 6 years, not to mention that the sales people at our Lane Bryant are loud, pushy, and always trying to sell one of their ugly nasty frumpy garments to any "fattie" who walks into the store.

My last dealing with Lame Giant was a utterly, totally and completely unpleasant nightmare as the frumpy, loud, obnoxious sales girl informed me that big people do not wear heavy metal style (or even fashionable) clothing because "we big girls have our own style and we like these striped shirts and polyester pants" ( her words, not mine!)

And believe it or not, in our Lane Bryant that shirt would be one of the more sylish items. What we get in ours is outdated stuff like cotton undergarments like my grandma wears, nighties with cutesy little designs on them that look more like they were designed for a 5 year old than an adult woman, bras in old ladyish colors. elastic waist pants, leggings, taper leg jeans, baggy clothing in colors no one I know would be caught dead in and flowers, flowers, flowers and more flowers! Seriously they haven't gotten out of 1985 when big women were forced to dress that way and had no other choices

Basically, forget about sexy lingerie, you're lucky to find a night shirt that doesn't have some cutesy-wutesy little picture on it.

Lane Bryant is and always has been in my experience is a lame, overpriced hellhole full of muu-muu's and granny panties and if you're too big to shop there or you don't have one near you, count your blessings.

I'll stick to Old Navy, Hot Topic, Torrid and various little headbanger shops in my area thanks. At least they won't try and sell me a $50 muu-muu or charge me $7 for one stinking pair of ugly cotton panties that I could buy a whole bag of for $6 at K-Mart, if indeed I wanted such a thing. 

Lame Giant can kiss my big, tattooed pierced ass if they think I will ever ever ever shop in one of their lavoratories known as stores again. 

$50 for that? I wouldn't pay $.50. I can be tortured and harassed all on my own without wearing THAT thanks


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 26, 2006)

someone mentioned boot cut leggings, i just bought a great pair from Junonia...they had them on sale, and i have to tell you, they fit devinely and their stuff is pricey but always sooooooo well made i can't complain, as their stuff outlasts anything i buy anywhere else...plus the 6x is a guaranteed fit, my only complaint is when i am ready to buy, a lot of times they don't have my size in stock...waa

but these pants at 39 (or close to it, might have been 37) were and are awesome...


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 27, 2006)

i was there today, for the first time. i met my girlfriend there. she seems to like the place, she buys most of her clothes there. nothing like that top on the first page though *shudders*

one thing i found ironic was how small the store was. i mean, its a store for big girls, why is it so small?


----------



## FitChick (Apr 27, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> I actually almost like it except it's too busy and it looks too short. Everything they make is too short. And cut poorly for larger sizes.
> 
> You can't take a shirt in a size 6, blow it up in the same dimensions til it's a size 26, and expect it to fit. Plus size women, particularly we SS gals, need broader back and shoulder measurements, longer hemlines, larger arms, etc.
> 
> Lane Bryant is clueless. I wrote an article once about how many women buy via catalogue and never return... they make a lot of money on those women.




Anything you buy from LB by mail you can return to their local stores. I know because I did it two days ago (I ordered 36DD bras online and they sent the wrong style.)


I dunno, I think I'm looking at things totally differently from many of you. When I dropped below size 14 I was depressed because I now could NOT shop at plus size stores anymore, except for maybe accessories.

I LIKE the "loud, pushy" salesstaff...they're chatty and certainly more human than those skinny bitches at Victoria Secret where I had to go for a while just to find decent 36DD bras (though in fairness my local VS lately seems to be hiring some plus size salesstaff!) I don't like snooty people and it seemed that LB staff were NOT snooty, so I like them. What some regard as "loud" I regard as "down to earth".

I also am not into loud colors...I have always preferred black clothing, and no it had nothing to do with having been fat. If I have a choice I ALWAYS pick the black item, whether its a bra, top, skirt, etc.

I had a funny thing happen on my way out of LB...I'd gone into VS minutes before to get some panties, and so had their little pink bag thing with me when I went into LB.

I exchanged my bras in LB for the right style, they put them into an LB bag, and I stuffed the VS bag into the LB bag to consolidate how much I had to hold.

An older woman smiled and said, "That's the FIRST time I ever saw any woman put the VS bag into the LB bag!" I asked her what she meant, and she said, "Well, most women I know would rather be seen with teh VS bag than the LB bag." Well lady, I AIN'T "most women"!


----------



## Ash (Aug 4, 2008)

Reviving this thread for supreme Lane Bryant fug:

View attachment 1751098.jpg


http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=1751098&pagesize=3

It reminds me of Missy Elliot's trash bag ensemble in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCbvYY9PKRg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 4, 2008)

I am wearing my one pair of underwear today that really fits me--a LB pair from about 10 years ago, a sad reminder of when that place usedta work for me, when their 26/28 could realllllllly stretch. All I ever get from them are bras now. 

That shirt's gnarly.


----------



## olwen (Aug 4, 2008)

I think they've gotten a little better over the years as far as styles are concerned. I don't buy blouses from them tho, since the arms never fit...actually I only own one blouse that I didn't get from them. But this summer I bought two dressy tank tops that look really good on me. The only problem with them is the stitching. The stiches become frayed after a few wears. So they get a C- on that.


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 4, 2008)

I went there last week for the first time in ages and was amazed at how boxy and unshapely everything was. The cover up that fat with billowy sheets of fabric attitude instead of defining and flaunting curves.

A friend of mine bought a book I think was published in conjunction with them with tips about how to dress as a "larger woman," and they had before and after pics. The general message? Wear long sleeves, loose-fitting tops, etc. Essentially saying that no one wants to see your fat, so the more you cover it up, the prettier you'll be! Bastards.


----------



## olwen (Aug 4, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I went there last week for the first time in ages and was amazed at how boxy and unshapely everything was. The cover up that fat with billowy sheets of fabric attitude instead of defining and flaunting curves.
> 
> A friend of mine bought a book I think was published in conjunction with them with tips about how to dress as a "larger woman," and they had before and after pics. The general message? Wear long sleeves, loose-fitting tops, etc. Essentially saying that no one wants to see your fat, so the more you cover it up, the prettier you'll be! Bastards.



Except they're going the other way with jeans. Now that they're sold by the shape, they're trying everything under the sun to make our butts look good in them.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 5, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Reviving this thread for supreme Lane Bryant fug:
> 
> View attachment 47206
> 
> ...



Yeah, I got the email today, and say that and about gagged. That top is disgusting. What were they thinking???


----------



## elle camino (Aug 5, 2008)

holy crap.


> Strike a dramatic silhouette with this colorfully embroidered, sheer kimono sleeve top. The flowing peasant style features a rounded neckline with keyhole detail and tie. *Finished with elastic detail at cuffs and hem for a flattering fit*.


hilarious.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 5, 2008)

I thought the top was fug too. I am also hating how they are taking some of their stores out of the malls & puting them in seperate strip malls & that not only mkes it harder to go to them but means no plus shops in some malls. 

They are doing that with a local Lane Bryant in our area.Another thing that upset me about that was was I didn't get to go to that mall for a few weeks cuz we had so much going on like hubbys sister passing on & when I went back a few weeks later it had closed up & so quickly that I missed the moving sale they had. YUCK, YUCk!!!! They did that with the Lane Bryant in Fredericksburg & that means I can't hit them anymore cuz by the time I finish going to Potomac Mills Outlet Mall & then the mall in Fredricksburg for the Deb store, there is no time to hit LB . Stuff is closed by then. I dunno where that one moved to either. We can only go up that way whenever we are going to Northern, VA as it's a few yrs away.

We are visiting Mikes sisters family here in Columbus, OH for a coupla weeks. Went to the mall last nite & no LB. I asked at the mall desk what ahppened to it & they have moved across the street to a strip mall. We are gonna hit it one day. Hope they had the good sale they did when I was there last yr & got a cute red dress with black trim for $11. I am so sorry I didn't get it in the blue color now for that price...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 5, 2008)

That is the ugliest shirt I've ever seen. I don't know..Lane Bryant just never seemed that great to me. The jeans never fit me right, the shirts usually don't appeal to me, the bras are too tight and I feel like the crotch in all of the underwear is like strangely long. 

Okay, okay, I have a few things from Lane Bryant so I don't hate everything there, but overall, it's totally overrated.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 5, 2008)

olwen said:


> Except they're going the other way with jeans. Now that they're sold by the shape, they're trying everything under the sun to make our butts look good in them.



Ohhh, this is the greatest thing ever! I can finally buy jeans from them again. I had a really hard time doing so in the past because my butt and thighs are really big, and now that they have the "blue" ones it's so much better and they're way more comfortable.


----------



## keeothie (Aug 5, 2008)

I really go back and forth with Lane Bryant. I hate some of their tops and blouses (sometimes I'm really depressed because I'll look at a shirt and think, "Someone got paid to design that...holy crap"), but their bras and jeans fit me really well. My main beef with them is they think they've got the market cornered so they charge a pretty penny for clothing that's not consistently well-made. 

However, I have found some pants there that have done fabulous things for my booty, so it's not all bad.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 5, 2008)

olwen said:


> Except they're going the other way with jeans. Now that they're sold by the shape, they're trying everything under the sun to make our butts look good in them.



Oh I LOVE Lane Bryant jeans now because now I can wear them! LOL. I have a big butt and big thighs, and they just didn't fit well before. But now that they have the red/yellow/blue color system, I can wear blues with no problem and they're so comfy.


----------



## missdelish (Aug 5, 2008)

I go into Lane Bryant with the expectation to alter. "can I nip in this much extra fabric? can I let out the hem? can I take these hideous plastic gemstones off?" I'm not much of a seamstress, but I've looked up some DIY sites (threadbangers is good) on altering and creating and I do ok. But NOTHING can help some of the god awful fabric they have. 
I do like Lane Bryant for their bras, and their basics in some ways have gotten better. However I could do with more cotton/spandex and less of that shiny, stretchy, clingy, lycra-like material they like to use on their tanks and camis. 
And the expense is ridiculous. only rarely do I shop regular price there.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 5, 2008)

missdelish said:


> I go into Lane Bryant with the expectation to alter. "can I nip in this much extra fabric? can I let out the hem? can I take these hideous plastic gemstones off?" I'm not much of a seamstress, but I've looked up some DIY sites (threadbangers is good) on altering and creating and I do ok. But NOTHING can help some of the god awful fabric they have.
> I do like Lane Bryant for their bras, and their basics in some ways have gotten better. However I could do with more cotton/spandex and less of that shiny, stretchy, clingy, lycra-like material they like to use on their tanks and camis.
> And the expense is ridiculous. only rarely do I shop regular price there.



Ugh, yeah. I hate how they always seem to expect big women to want huge, shiny gemstones or crazy patterns, which really bothers me. There are a lot of shirts that I would have liked to buy, but I'm not cool with all the gemstones and embroidered designs. And what the heck is up with all of the horizontal stripes?? Don't they know that horizontal stripes make people look BIGGER? LOL.


----------



## olwen (Aug 5, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Ohhh, this is the greatest thing ever! I can finally buy jeans from them again. I had a really hard time doing so in the past because my butt and thighs are really big, and now that they have the "blue" ones it's so much better and they're way more comfortable.



I'm actually having problems with the new jeans. None of them fill out my butt right. The blues are too wide, the yellows too narrow. The reds fit everywhere but my butt. The last time I bought a pair of jeans from there I tried on seven pairs before I settled on some yellow 8's (cause they fit right on the butt, but not around the waist) when I've been wearing the red 6's. I get frustrated when I buy jeans from them now. They actually fit me fine before the change.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 6, 2008)

olwen said:


> They actually fit me fine before the change.



Ditto. I'm an apple, with unfortunately, no butt to speak of and literally all of their jeans are too big in the butt now. I can't remember what color was supposedly supposed to work for me, but I remember it definitely didn't.


----------



## keeothie (Aug 6, 2008)

olwen said:


> I'm actually having problems with the new jeans. None of them fill out my butt right. The blues are too wide, the yellows too narrow. The reds fit everywhere but my butt. The last time I bought a pair of jeans from there I tried on seven pairs before I settled on some yellow 8's (cause they fit right on the butt, but not around the waist) when I've been wearing the red 6's. I get frustrated when I buy jeans from them now. They actually fit me fine before the change.



Whew! I thought I was the only one. I bought a new pair right after they introduced their new red/blue/yellow/salmon/magenta/whatever line, and they are too baggy in the waist/stomach area and fit weirdly in the thighs (I even had one if the girls there measure me and everything). I did a bit of the old school shrinking the jeans in the bathtub, and that helped a little. However, I went back and found a pair that wasn't part of that line and they fit great. 

This is why women's pants should be sized like men's pants....grrr...so frustrating!


----------



## piper85 (Aug 7, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> That is the ugliest shirt I've ever seen. I don't know..Lane Bryant just never seemed that great to me. The jeans never fit me right, the shirts usually don't appeal to me, the bras are too tight and I feel like the crotch in all of the underwear is like strangely long.
> 
> Okay, okay, I have a few things from Lane Bryant so I don't hate everything there, but overall, it's totally overrated.



that's so true about the crotch in the underwear! Glad to know someone else thinks that too. The bra selection is better than Victoria's Secret (they only have black, tan and white bras in DD over there) but the undies are sooo expensive and the elastic always ends up coming out of the waistbands somehow  Every now and then though I will buy a nighty from them, but Old Navy has cheaper nighties anyway.


----------



## olwen (Aug 9, 2008)

keeothie said:


> Whew! I thought I was the only one. I bought a new pair right after they introduced their new red/blue/yellow/salmon/magenta/whatever line, and they are too baggy in the waist/stomach area and fit weirdly in the thighs (I even had one if the girls there measure me and everything). I did a bit of the old school shrinking the jeans in the bathtub, and that helped a little. However, I went back and found a pair that wasn't part of that line and they fit great.
> 
> This is why women's pants should be sized like men's pants....grrr...so frustrating!



I thought the new color system was supposed to be sized like men's pants. I guess the shape of women's hips just varies too widely for them to ever sell jeans that would fit every woman. My butt is actually pretty ample, but there's that one spot where my butt meets my thighs that never seems to fill out jeans well enough.



piper85 said:


> that's so true about the crotch in the underwear! Glad to know someone else thinks that too. The bra selection is better than Victoria's Secret (they only have black, tan and white bras in DD over there) but the undies are sooo expensive and the elastic always ends up coming out of the waistbands somehow  Every now and then though I will buy a nighty from them, but Old Navy has cheaper nighties anyway.



I'm surprised anyone of size can shop at Victoria's Secret. I didn't even know they sold DD bras. I thought they stopped at 42D. Lane Bryant does do okay for me as far as bras go. I found that one style that lifts and separates. If they ever discontinue that bra I'll go berserk.


----------



## piper85 (Aug 13, 2008)

olwen said:


> I thought the new color system was supposed to be sized like men's pants. I guess the shape of women's hips just varies too widely for them to ever sell jeans that would fit every woman. My butt is actually pretty ample, but there's that one spot where my butt meets my thighs that never seems to fill out jeans well enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised anyone of size can shop at Victoria's Secret. I didn't even know they sold DD bras. I thought they stopped at 42D. Lane Bryant does do okay for me as far as bras go. I found that one style that lifts and separates. If they ever discontinue that bra I'll go berserk.


Yeah I can't do Victoria's Secret underwear but they do usually have at least one or two bras in the store that go up to 38DD (that makes me at the absolute top of their size charts) but it's not always a really accurate 38DD so sometimes they're too small anyway. Plus the color thing I mentioned. Every now and then I like having at least a semi-cute bra that's not white or tan, even though I'm not an A cup (I don't know why they think big-breasted women don't want cuteness in their underwear. Must be a man in charge).


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 13, 2008)

I never shop in Lane Bryant. Its not my style and nothing really fits me.

Im like between a size 18 and a size 20. Ones the tinist bit too tight and the others just a little too baggy. I cant freakin win when it comes to jeans.

I did try their colored coded jeans, and the yellow is*supposed* to be my fit... but its not. 

I really wish I had more of an ass. Then a pair of size 20 would fit pretty well.


----------

